# I am looking for the switchblade of my youth.



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I want to find a replacement for the first switchblade I ever owned and foolishly sold. I was 14 years old.

You know this knife as "The Mexican Bullfighter Knife."

Go to the link below, these knives are on the upper part of the page.

https://www.bing.com/images/search?...A5929E1E47B4478D7AA528344256&ts=1553009710169


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

You are a knife dealer and should not have any problem finding such a knife. Be sure to post pics when you acquire a sample. I am curious about what sort of testing you do on your polished blades. Do you test them in some way? I have seen videos where people test blades by slicing or stabbing animal carcasses and the like. Do you do any such or other tests?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sporty-looking knife!


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

My first and only switchblade was an Italian stiletto type, I was 20 or 21 years old, and I have not had another one. I liked it, I just could not find a reasonably priced replacement.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

They look like knives you'd win at a carnival show.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

stevekozak said:


> You are a knife dealer and should not have any problem finding such a knife. Be sure to post pics when you acquire a sample. I am curious about what sort of testing you do on your polished blades. Do you test them in some way? I have seen videos where people test blades by slicing or stabbing animal carcasses and the like. Do you do any such or other tests?


Sort of. I don't view the hub-bub as much of a test. After all, my knives are very sharp, and our local gang-bangers are very slow...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> Sort of. I don't view the hub-bub as much of a test. After all, my knives are very sharp, and our local gang-bangers are very slow...


Processed food will do that to them.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Denton said:


> Processed food will do that to them.


Yeah, chitterlings dipped in animal fat are going to "angry up the blood," or so said Satchel Paige. Heard him say that quote circa 1957 to Gary Moore on "I've Got a Secret."


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> Yeah, chitterlings dipped in animal fat are going to "angry up the blood," or so said Satchel Paige. Heard him say that quote circa 1957 to Gary Moore on "I've Got a Secret."


I delivered a load to a place in Havana, Florida. I was hungry and asked the lead if there were a restaurant within walking distance and he pointed to an old, wood house about a half a mile away. Turned out, the place was owned and run by two old, black ladies. I had the choice between chitterlings and chitterlings. I took the chitterlings and greens. I was full and happy when I was walking back to the truck. I tried not to think about what I had just consumed.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> Yeah, chitterlings dipped in animal fat are going to "angry up the blood," or so said Satchel Paige. Heard him say that quote circa 1957 to Gary Moore on "I've Got a Secret."


I delivered a load to a place in Havana, Florida. I was hungry and asked the lead if there were a restaurant within walking distance and he pointed to an old, wood house about a half a mile away. Turned out, the place was owned and run by two old, black ladies. I had the choice between chitterlings and chitterlings. I took the chitterlings and greens. I was full and happy when I was walking back to the truck. I tried not to think about what I had just consumed.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Denton said:


> I delivered a load to a place in Havana, Florida. I was hungry and asked the lead if there were a restaurant within walking distance and he pointed to an old, wood house about a half a mile away. Turned out, the place was owned and run by two old, black ladies. I had the choice between chitterlings and chitterlings. I took the chitterlings and greens. I was full and happy when I was walking back to the truck. I tried not to think about what I had just consumed.


This story was so good you had to post it twice!! :vs_laugh:


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Rossline said:


> +1


Your a lurker... just saying.....You need to speak up...I cant hear you....


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

stevekozak said:


> This story was so good you had to post it twice!! :vs_laugh:


Yup; my internet access is acting up.


----------

